# Trophy Taker spring steel 1 or 2?



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

I asked this question in the general archery but I didn't get many responces so I thought I would try it here.

Is one better then the other or is the only difference between them is one uses 1 screw and the other 2 screws on the blade? The only thing I have heard is that the 2 has a different blade angle? If so which is better?

Thanks in advance,
GB


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

i have good luck with a one hole spring


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

i have good luck with a one hole spring


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Archerywarrior said:


> i have good luck with a one hole spring


Me to.Very good high quality, little can go wrong rest for sure.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I have the new two hole version that allows you to adjust the blade angle. Very nice rest.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I'm just going to stick with my spring steel 1.


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

hi i bin shooting the one hole spring rest for 4years and love it. thanks joseph


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i shoot the one hole all the time and love it i dont think i will ever change


----------

